# In case I missed it - Steam Cleaner recommendations?



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but just wondered if there is a list of steam cleaners people recommend for detailing?

I know about the Nimbus, but if I get one, it's just for occasional use and therefore only want to spend an amount to match occasional usage....

And I want something that is relatively easy to store....(i.e. not a 'monster' size machine)....

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - I've got one of these from Polti, it's a great piece of kit, it comes with a bag so all its bits are stored away, nice and tidy.

If you want something smaller, then Polti make a pocket model.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm looking at the Nilfisk 512. Seems a decent piece of kit without spending too much. £180 ish. There have been a few posts about the Nimbus cleaners recently that weren't too supportive of their customer service. Seems there is pretty much none.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I got one from scewfix. It comes with quite a few attachments and gets used everyday. The only downside to it is the fact there you can't tell how much water is in it, but at £40, it's more than worth it.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-1800w-steam-cleaner-230v/64640


----------

